# Help needed from Haunters!



## kend (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi all,

We at Illusionator, Inc. make modular wall systems and illusions for haunted houses. We have just added a Build-A-Wall feature to our website and are looking for haunt owners and haunters to test it. It allows you to build walls using our wall system components and decorate them the way you would like. You see the results of your choices as you select them. Once you design just what you want you can add it to a shopping cart and order it directly from us. Simply go to www.illusionator.com and choose the "Walls" link. If you try it please drop us an email and let us know what you think. Any comments about any part of our website would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks for your help,

Ken Dobson
Master Illusioneer
www.illusionator.com
[email protected]


----------

